# Vets Kitchen ...



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just spotted that Vets Kitchen are doing various different meal supplements, they are all chicken flavour, cost between £5-6, add 5ml to food, just seen them in Asda.There were three varieties there but they may do more....
Healthy Skin...containing Omega3 and I think it said salmon oil.
Active Joints...with Glucosamine.
Digestion........with Prebiotics and Aloe.

Just feel like a few people have had a few of these issues recently, they might be worth looking at especially for all the "loose poos!". 
It didn't say that they weren't suitable for pups x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Will have a look out for those... Thanks for posting


----------

